# angelfish in a 12 gallon



## fishman87

Hey everyone. I have a 12 gallon fluval edge medium planted tank and I wanted to keep 1-2 Angelfish in the tank. The tank is more tall than wide. Can I keep 2 Angelfish I'm it? Or at least just one if I buy it as a baby? Any help would be great. I also plan on have 3 kuhli loaches and a pair of fancy tail guppies.


----------



## navigator black

Honestly, no. 
Angels need ten gallons each and grow to six inches in height with good care. In a small tank, they will shred guppies, hate hyperactive loaches and kill each other.
Even one angel will be turning in circles, and will take out its pent up energy on any tankmates. They are not aggressive fish, but a tank that small will make them aggressive.


----------



## jccaclimber2

I wouldn't put an angel in less than a 35 gallon tank. I've seen them in 29s and that sometimes works out ok with one.


----------



## ArtyG

If you really want angels start haunting Craigslist for a 55 with a stand. I breed angels and use 20 longs to grow them out. All of the above advice is correct but you need to think bigger tank.


----------



## gar1948

I have an angel in a 26gal bowfront for 3 years with bleading hart tetras with no trouble at all. I did buy it very small and it grew up with the other fish. Not aggressive at all. But I will have to give the angel away at this point because it is too big for the tank and I feel badly keeping in such a small tank.


----------



## jrman83

I think most will recommend a 20g min size. But then once you do things like add plants, another thing that people recommend for Angels and you close 20g in very fast. Larger tanks are needed if you have plants if you have a fish that is in a tank just barely big enough for him to live there without plants.


----------



## jccaclimber2

gar1948 said:


> I have an angel in a 26gal bowfront for 3 years with bleading hart tetras with no trouble at all. I did buy it very small and it grew up with the other fish. Not aggressive at all. But I will have to give the angel away at this point because it is too big for the tank and I feel badly keeping in such a small tank.


This is the main reason I don't advise this.


----------



## navigator black

An angel in a smaller tank will be a friendly fish, but it will hover, bored. You have to see them in a group of six or more charging along the back of a four foot tank together to appreciate what you aren't giving them in small tanks. Technically, you CAN keep a pony in a suburban backyard, but it just doesn't seem right. Likewise for angels.


----------



## jshiloh13

Lol good point nav


----------



## margojnab

A few years ago, I got a couple of small angels from my LFS for my lightly planted 14 gallon and they grew huge (mosquito larvae!), but my LFS has been very nice about taking my too large fish back in on trade.
I would LOVE to have a larger tank, but I need a better income to support my addiction*pc and also need to convince my sweet, but not 'fish crazy' husband since he has to help me with it(vacuuming, etc.):betta:




gar1948 said:


> I have an angel in a 26gal bowfront for 3 years with bleading hart tetras with no trouble at all. I did buy it very small and it grew up with the other fish. Not aggressive at all. But I will have to give the angel away at this point because it is too big for the tank and I feel badly keeping in such a small tank.


----------



## disc61

I would vote for a 55 gl to get the most of of your angel. Simple answer, No way.


----------



## majerah1

I agree with the majority here. I have a single angel boy in a 29 gallon. Hes a full grown little guy and being as the tank is the size it is, I cant house any other angels. He did live in my 55 with a female but he decided he didnt want her as a mate so he killed her. A 12 being so small, I would imagine the same would occur yet much faster. Get some smaller fish for the tank and look into getting a much larger tank if you want angels.


----------



## snappy

I started very similar to you with 1 angel, 1 cory and 3 serpae tetra in a 10 gallon (be careful of the advice you get in a 'pet shop'). The angel quickly out grew that tank and now lives in a 37 gallon tall tank that I wish was at least a 75 gallon. Keep your 12 gallon going for a hospital tank and go BIG on your next tank. And never do just 1 cory either - they get lonley.


----------



## Dave Waits

If you want to keep angels,this is the minimum tank you'll need. This is a 55-long. It's 48"(four feet) long, 21" high and 13" deep. They need both vertical and horizontal space to move in.


----------



## margojnab

Dave Waits said:


> If you want to keep angels,this is the minimum tank you'll need. This is a 55-long. It's 48"(four feet) long, 21" high and 13" deep. They need both vertical and horizontal space to move in.


I want one(or two or...!)...Santa!???


----------



## cameron tutton

What is rhe biggest fish I can keep in a 12 gallon tank inot into schoals off fish I want a big one that has lots off room. My tank is a fluval edge 12 gallon taller than wide with good filter and what have you. Thanks need help soon as my red fin shark is outgrowing the tank


----------



## Marshall

there aren't many 'big' fish that will fit into that tank, you need a 'big' tank for big fish, 

but i think a nice betta would fit beautifully in that size tank


----------



## fishman87

hey everyone, just an update... no angels in my tank. I have 5 kuhli loaches, one dojo loach, a pair of kihli fish, and 2 african clawed frogs who i will be moving into their own tank soon.


----------

